# Little Rock Ark



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Anyone ever fish this area? I am heading there for a couple weeks and debating taking my boat.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

If your boat is a deep V hull, I'd shy away from bringing it. Lots of stumps down in this part if the country. Ask over on DHC and you'll probably get a better answer. I live in NWLA and have a semi-V hull and I'm able to get back in the nasty stuff without worry of thumping too many stumps.

H2O


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

nope have a Alumacraft Pro 175. Pretty flat and wide.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

You should be good to go with that set up!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks
Looking at going to Lake Conway. Just a little north of Little Rock. Read some good reports on this lake


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Make sure you bring the ultra lights for crappie or as they call them down here, white perch. Spawn is late this year for the crappie, but looking at warming up this weekend and next week.

www.crappie.com is a good site to check out for updates on what's going down here.

Good luck!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I will do that. Thanks for the tip.


----------

